# Horse trainers southwestern ontario



## UpNorthEq (Oct 7, 2013)

Hello 
just putting feelers out there for some names of good trainers in my area, basically just looking for someone to refresh a horse shes already broke however shes not very confident (herdbound) being ridden on her own so someone who could work on that would be great. Also she can walk trot canter however also very insecure at the canter and not good around corners (unbalanced). She is a 18 year old standardbred so not looking for someone who is going to wear her out. Would also consider paying a trainer to come here so they could help us as a pair. Prefer a english trainer but would consider western too! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

